# Oh hey I made a thing



## Dionicio3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Its a Mew-Deadpool thing.

So, I made this for my brother, since his two favorite things are Mew and Deadpool. We are doing house renovations, and we're gonna make custom closets, but we need designs for it. This will go on my brother's closet. This is the first thing I drew that I'm proud of, so I'll post it here. Kthx bye.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 13, 2017)

weoh


----------



## Stovven (Jun 13, 2017)

uhhh...

ill leave it at that


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Shit, I just noticed a typo, oh well


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

I mean, It looks pretty good, by my standards at least, I suck at art.


----------



## phalk (Jun 14, 2017)

Wait, what?!


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

phalk said:


> Wait, what?!


idk It's not too bad.


----------



## phalk (Jun 14, 2017)

It's not bad, it's good.
But, what the fuck? hahaha


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

phalk said:


> It's not bad, it's good.
> But, what the fuck? hahaha


I had the same reaction, I've seen these type of things out there, not too shabby, keep it up.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Luglige said:


> I had the same reaction, I've seen these type of things out there, not too shabby, keep it up.


Thanks


----------



## Luglige (Jul 3, 2017)

did it go well? lmao.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 3, 2017)

Luglige said:


> did it go well? lmao.


The dresser?


----------



## Luglige (Jul 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> The dresser?


yes.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 3, 2017)

Luglige said:


> yes.


It's almost done, going pretty well


----------



## Luglige (Jul 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> It's almost done, going pretty well


That's good


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice job. though hes missing his eagles.


----------

